# Diy picture frame light



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am thinking about making my own picture frame light. The ones you can buy are so exoensive and there's really not much too them. Is there anyone on here that has done this and posted anything about it? Thanks guys!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to have many gallery clients for whom I painted and did lighting so bought fixtures all of the time. All were into contemporary art so frame lights were not real popular. Most people added lighting tracks.

I can see making your own fixture if you needed a custom length or something but I found them cheaper than I could make them. Of course the ones in art stores and framing shops and magazines are outrageous but do a more general internet search and see if you don't find something you like better. 

Otherwise, as you say, there is really nothing to either the incandescent, florescent or LED ones but some lamp hardware, wire bracket and housing. Make sure you can get the bulb you have in mind in the color temperature you want and with a color rendering index above 95. Then find components from there I guess.


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea I'm going to have to do some research on this project before I just dive in. Thank you for the input. I'll post some pics of the final product I construct.


----------

